# UAE Golden vsas - understanding advantages



## jeffoun (2 mo ago)

Hi I am considering UAE golden visas and what sorts of advantage it provides.
Currently elligible as a senior executive (specialized category), I understand it would give me access to a 10year visa.

Once I obtain this visa is there a need for the elligibility criterias to remain to keep the visa or do I gain full flexibility to my future circumstances

for example , can I decide to change employer and take a role that may not qualify as the same golden visa category. Or what if I decide to stop working for a while or envision setting myself as independant (freelance or other) would I benefit from keeping my long term visas during the full 10 years disregard circumsances.

many thanks for the answer and advice

cheers


----------

